# erreur Xcode



## enark78 (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, ca fait deux jours que j'ai mon macbook et j'essaie de faire connaissance avec xcode car j'en ai besoin pour mes cours, seulement voila, il met toujours la meme erreur lorsque je "build": Command /Developer/usr/bin/gcc-4.0 failed with exit code 1.
Merci de m'aider s'il vous plait.


Et ? C'est le forum "Applications", ici, développement sur Mac, c'est plus bas ! D'ailleurs, on y déménage de ce pas.


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Décembre 2008)

enark78 a dit:


> Bonjour, ca fait deux jours que j'ai mon macbook et j'essaie de faire connaissance avec xcode car j'en ai besoin pour mes cours, seulement voila, il met toujours la meme erreur lorsque je "build": Command /Developer/usr/bin/gcc-4.0 failed with exit code 1.
> Merci de m'aider s'il vous plait.
> 
> 
> Et ? C'est le forum "Applications", ici, développement sur Mac, c'est plus bas ! D'ailleurs, on y déménage de ce pas.


Tu devrais quitté XCode au moins pour le début et compiler à la main, comme ça tu verrais les messages d'erreurs et tu comprendrais le problème (on doit pouvoir les avoirs dans XCode aussi, mais je sais pas comment et puis c'est toujours mieux de savoir ce qui se passe pour de vrai).

Si jamais tu comprends pas les messages d'erreurs, copie-colles les ici qu'on jette un &#339;il.


----------



## tatouille (12 Décembre 2008)

enark78 a dit:


> Bonjour, ca fait deux jours que j'ai mon macbook et j'essaie de faire connaissance avec xcode car j'en ai besoin pour mes cours, seulement voila, il met toujours la meme erreur lorsque je "build": Command /Developer/usr/bin/gcc-4.0 failed with exit code 1.
> Merci de m'aider s'il vous plait.
> 
> 
> Et ? C'est le forum "Applications", ici, développement sur Mac, c'est plus bas ! D'ailleurs, on y déménage de ce pas.



dans xcode appui sur le petit icon comme un mini icon fichier je sais c'est pas tres visible

quand tu as une erreur tu as un panneau rouge qui apparait en tout petit en bas a droite clique dessus puis cherche ce petit icon ds la nouvelle fenetre ca etend les logs

fait aussi un build/clean all, generalement c'est que tu as enleve un fichier , il ya un fichier manquant ds ton projet
dont tu as oublie de detruire la reference ca devrait apparaitre en rouge ds ton listing


----------



## enark78 (12 Décembre 2008)

En fait j'ai réglé le probleme, il suffit que je ne le laisse que le programme que je veux executer de coché dans la fenetre au dessus


----------

